# Magnolia Hollow Form



## Dennis Ford (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope that I am not becoming a pest, here is another hollow form. This was turned from dry Magnolia, it was dusty and tended to chip out some. There was a couple of cracks but the character of the wood made it worth the trouble. 9-1/2" dia X 6" tall, finished with lacquer (not buffed out yet). Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2012)

Dennis Post away- we love pictures. Nice wood and workmanship..............


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 2, 2012)

Dennis - really nice work. If it looks that good now I can't wait to see it buffed out. Aside from the great people here, pictures of finished work and awesome wood is what makes WB so awesome. Keep 'em coming !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 2, 2012)

wow!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

a 1 peice dennis very nice ---duckman


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 3, 2012)

Very, very Nice!


----------



## drycreek (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice work. Rick


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing work, I never get tired of looking at you pieces of art. You are very talented. Keepm coming !!


----------

